# Skull Island's NEW SI16 Prowler



## skiffworks

Our friends and customers have demanded a simplified version of our SI16, so here it is the Skull Island Prowler. We have taken our same extreme quality finish work, and advanced materials but simplified the build into an ultra clean skiff. Open bulkheads both fore and aft boast tremendous amounts of storage, and create solid casting decks.  The open bow bulkhead allows different configurations of portable fuel tanks to meet the needs of traveling anglers (our standard powder coated aluminum tanks can also be used). The boat comes standard with Lenco trim tabs, Honda 30 hp four stroke (power start, trim/tilt), aluminum Magic Tilt Trailer, custom rod racks, stiffy push pole holders and more for $17,000!!! We have kept all the superb quality and performance we have become known for in our SI 16 but lowered the build hours and created a price point skiff to meet demand. We will add pics of the completed boat next week, however if you'd like to see some photos of the skiff under contruction visit our website at www.skullislandskiffs.com or check them out on our facebook page. Any of our great options can be added to the Prowler, any color, and any configuration. You dream it, we will build it. 
Thanks,
Skull Island Skiffworks


----------



## BayStYat

build pictures?

tiller or remote steering for that price?


----------



## cturner149

Sick!!! Can't wait to see some pics of the new skiff! I've had my SI16 for a few months now and absolutely love it.


----------



## iMacattack

> The Commercial Zone – What is it? - READ B4 POSTING
> 02/13/08 at 11:11am    Welcome to The Commercial Zone.
> 
> Why did we set up the Commercial Zone?
> We wanted a place where our forum members who also work in more of a professional capacity can have a safe environment to post their reviews and observations of a product or service. Readers will know the affiliation you have with the manufacture and you will not be singled out in a normal post as a profiteer.
> 
> How does this section work?
> We ask that you please provide all the manufacture info as possible. We request that when reviewing a product you supply and Model Numbers or other product identifiers as this will make it easier for our members to seek out the product and purchase it.
> 
> Why did my post get poofed?
> We will moderate this section heavily. Both to protect yourself, your manufacture and most importantly microskiff.com. If at any time the post goes outside the bounds of what is acceptable, microskiff.com admin and mods reserve the right to alter or remove any part of your topic at anytime.
> 
> This section is also for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;
> 
> Business Name
> Business Contact Person for this sale
> Address
> Phone Number
> Email address
> Website (if applicable)
> Description of Product for sale
> Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)
> Price
> 
> 
> Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free until such time that we decide otherwise. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.


----------



## TidewateR

> You dream it, we will build it.
> Thanks,
> Skull Island Skiffworks


Last night I dreamt that you built an 18' version. :'(


----------



## Mfeldman

I love that you are offering a skiff that sits in the water level.


----------



## skiffworks

Sorry, having difficulty getting photos to upload. We will get them up ASAP. 

The 18' Skull Island is on the drawing board and in the process. Hopefully be launched this fall!!!


----------



## skiffworks

OK, here are a couple pics (can someone tell us how to make them full sized, LOL).
This is an ice blue Prowler ready for rub rail and tower. This boat with aluminum trailer, 30 hp Honda 4-stroke, tabs, etc. will sell for $17K.

















Have a great weekend,

Skull Island Skiffworks
Ft. Pierce, Florida
754-229-9477
www.skullislandskiffs.com


----------



## TidewateR

> The 18' Skull Island is on the drawing board and in the process.  Hopefully be launched this fall!!!


Awesome! I look forward to seeing that boat. Keep up the solid work!


----------



## Net 30

Can't seem to find any pics on the website?


----------



## cturner149

> Can't seem to find any pics on the website?


These are from their facebook page, hopefully they don't mind me reposting here!


----------



## Net 30

Damn that looks Sweet!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

sweet rigs!


----------

